
Show HN: Prevent failed login attempts on your Linux server - prashantgupta24
https://medium.com/@prashantgupta24/a-rest-application-to-dynamically-update-firewalld-rules-on-a-linux-server-bb2f32370651
======
throwaway888abc
On same problem/solution also see more straightforward Fail2Ban

[https://gist.github.com/joecampo/848178ab5c18aada0eab](https://gist.github.com/joecampo/848178ab5c18aada0eab)

~~~
prashantgupta24
Yep fail2ban is indeed a great alternative way to tackle the issue. Although
fail2ban works by blocking specific IPs. If the brute force specifies a new IP
for each attempt, I'm not sure how that will be handled by fail2ban

------
totetsu
If we want to prevent failed login attempts, dont we have to make all logins
succeed?

~~~
prashantgupta24
I'm sorry I didn't quite understand that point. All logins are going to fail
unless we talk to the REST server that's controlling the firewalld rules.

